# Wd element 2 tb...............malfunction



## avichandana20000 (Apr 19, 2015)

My friend has  a WD ELEMENT 2tb which did not show up in his laptop a few days ago. So he asked me to check that. i have 


1 Changed the cable
2 plugged it
3 driver installed and showing ready to use.
4 In My computer it is showing :




5 Device Manager shows 



6 Disk management shows



and 
HDD SENTINEL is showing 



HD Tune Pro is showing 




SO hdd is at its EOL. My objective is to recover the data . I have tried Easeus but it requires 105 hrs of at a stretch operations which i cannot do because of power cut problem.

WD data life guard cannot scan and says I/O error.

I even tried to format it but cannot do that because of the same I/O error.

What option do i have to recover the data?

It is just 6 months old, so no doubt i will RMA it, but before that can WD recover the data?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2015)

I suppose it's a new disk? New hard disks are unformatted so they don;t show up. AS you can see in disk manager that the type of partition is RAW. Simply right click on it and choose 'Format' and the disk will appear.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 19, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I suppose it's a new disk? New hard disks are unformatted so they don;t show up. AS you can see in disk manager that the type of partition is RAW. Simply right click on it and choose 'Format' and the disk will appear.





as soon as i have opened Disk management it said the disk is not initialized, so i follow the steps and it shows



it is not anymore RAW it is unallocated


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2015)

avichandana20000 said:


> as soon as i have opened Disk management it said the disk is not initialized, so i follow the steps and it shows
> 
> View attachment 15378View attachment 15378
> 
> it is not anymore RAW it is unallocated



With a RAW partition you can create a new volume. Same steps, choose "Create new volume" instead of "Format".


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 19, 2015)

will that keep the data safe?

getting this option only with right click


----------



## $hadow (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't think so that your data will be safe if you format it.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 20, 2015)

No need to do anything to the drive. It doesn't need to be formatted or anything. Just download MiniTool Power Data Recovery Free Edition - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com It may take a while to scan, but it sure can recover data from partitions it finds.

Just select "Lost Partition Recovery" and you are set. Yea it did take 6 hrs to scan for data on my 1 TB hdd, so a 2 TB can take 12 hours. But once the initial scan completes scan data is saved. So the next time it wont need to scan again, and you can resume recovery easily.

I used it last weekend to recover data from my 1 TB internet HDD. Not a fantastic last week I had.

PS: TDF attachments won't work. I hope you hosted images on imgur.com or minus.com.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 20, 2015)

Vyom said:


> No need to do anything to the drive. It doesn't need to be formatted or anything. Just download MiniTool Power Data Recovery Free Edition - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com It may take a while to scan, but it sure can recover data from partitions it finds.
> 
> Just select "Lost Partition Recovery" and you are set. Yea it did take 6 hrs to scan for data on my 1 TB hdd, so a 2 TB can take 12 hours. But once the initial scan completes scan data is saved. So the next time it wont need to scan again, and you can resume recovery easily.
> 
> ...



THANKS. Surely i will try this. Does it show up recovered file count right from the beginning or at the end of the process?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 20, 2015)

In the first screenshot you can see it scanning:

*i.imgur.com/mDc4AyK.png

In the 2nd screenshot, scanning is complete:

*i.imgur.com/eZ86lkQ.png

After you click "Show Files" by selecting a partition, it will show the files in folder structure, screenshot of which I didn't take.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 23, 2015)

i do not how but it suddenly gets detected by windows and i have transfered all data by simply doing copy paste. Now i want to RMA it but before that i want format/zero fill it. But i am unable  to do that as it is showing disk is WRITE PROTECTED. So i open CMD in admin mode and run DISKPART.

DISKPART> list disk

DISKPART> select disk

DISKPART> list volume

DISKPART> attr disk clear readonly

got msg : Disk attributes cleared successfully


DISKPART> attr volume clear readonly

Here it  fails to perform and says it cannot do the operation because of and I/O error.

DISKPART> detail disk


----------



## Vyom (Apr 23, 2015)

^^ Bad screenshot.

Did you try Ubuntu live USB? Or use GParted to format it.


----------

